# Tabelle in datenbank einfügen



## ttt (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich möchte mit Java eine Tabelle in die bestehende datenbank einfügen.
Die Verbindung wird zwar aufgebaut, ich kann aber keine Tabelle erstellen.

Hier ist ein Teil des Codes:


```
try
		{
			Statement sqlStat = con.createStatement();
			con.setAutoCommit(false);
		
			String query  = "CREATE TABLE Kunden(Id NUMERIC, Vorname CHAR(20))";
			
			try
			{
				ResultSet rs = sqlStat.executeQuery(query);

			}
			catch(SQLException er)
			{
				out.println("Fehler bei Zugriff auf die Datenbank!");	
			}
		
			con.commit();
			con.setAutoCommit(true);
		}
		catch(SQLException exc)
		{
			if(con != null)
			{
				try
				{
					con.rollback();			
				}
				catch(SQLException exce)
				{
					out.println("Fehler");
				}
			}	
		}
```


----------



## SamHotte (8. Feb 2006)

Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn? Füge mal nach Zeile 14 ein:

```
System.err.println(er.getMessage());
```
, und das Gleiche nach Zeile 22 und 31 (dort mit exc bzw. exce statt er).


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Feb 2006)

executeQuery verwendet man nur für SELECTs

verwende execute!

welcher Fehler kommt den? was ist exce?


----------

